# TLF March Madness Bracket Challenge | 2022



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Time to reboot this topic and discuss the 2022 college hoops postseason!

Here is a link to join the TLF Bracket Game on CBS. I'll sweeten the pot again by sending some TLF swag or something to the winner. :thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I'm in!!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Last call - brackets must be completed and submitted before the games start in few hours.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Ware said:


> Last call - brackets must be completed and submitted before the games start in few hours.


I will probably never get to say this again, "I am in first place"! :lol:


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

All setup and ready!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> All setup and ready!


You never let me down.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Kentucky is going home. That game was intense!


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Ware said:


> Kentucky is going home. That game was intense!


After Kentucky lost I threatened to take all the TVs away :lol:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

They say there are more bracket combinations than grains of sand on Earth.

 NCAA bracket predictions: You're not picking a perfect bracket, and here's why


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

This years tournament is not disappointing!!! Lots of really close games and upsets. I honestly believe that March Madness is the greatest sporting event due to the possibility of the Cinderella role upsetting anyone.

I was really hoping Davidson would have won last night.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I picked Davidson. So close. Something about Izzo I don't like.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I agree - the tournament is a good format. The nonstop action during these first 4 days is hard to beat. Then they rerack and do it again next weekend. :thumbup:


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

It looks like Baylo/NC are about to destroy some brackets.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

It will be wild if the Manek ejection turns it around for Baylor. Down 25 is a lot to overcome though.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I'm not liking the referees calls on this game.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

With the game going into overtime, it feels like two losses! Dang it! :lol:


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

Arkansas as the only SEC team in the Sweet 16 is making @Ware happy! I am pretty surprised myself, was hoping for more out of the Vols this year. Rick strikes again in the tournament!


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Tmank87 said:


> Arkansas as the only SEC team in the Sweet 16 is making @Ware happy! I am pretty surprised myself, was hoping for more out of the Vols this year. Rick strikes again in the tournament!


Me too...since I had the Vols in the Final 4 of my bracket! :shock:

Arkansas will need to play a hell of a lot better this next game or the Zags are going to send them home.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Tmank87 said:


> Arkansas as the only SEC team in the Sweet 16 is making @Ware happy! I am pretty surprised myself, was hoping for more out of the Vols this year. Rick strikes again in the tournament!


:thumbsup:

I read a Saturday Down South article yesterday that said Arkansas is the lone SEC team to avoid a loss to a double-digit seed, and they are the only SEC team riding a streak of consecutive years with an NCAA Tournament victory. That is pretty wild when you think about it.

Arkansas is also 1 of 6 teams to make consecutive Sweet 16s (Michigan, UCLA, Gonzaga, Villanova and Houston are the others).

I think Gonzaga carries all the pressure this week. I saw this morning they are a 9 point favorite, but 0-4 against the spread in their last four NCAA Tournament games. I really hope Arkansas can find what it takes to finish what Memphis started in that thriller.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

It looks like @pennstater2005 has the lead going into the Sweet 16, but his winner (Kentucky) is out.

Arkansas is now a 10 point dog to Gonzaga. I'm not calling a win, but I do think they'll cover.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Arkansas goes down and I'm out.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Hogs lead at half!


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Ware said:


> Hogs lead at half!


Sweet! Need Timme to choke in the second half. Something tells me he won't.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

WPS!

Big win for the Hogs.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Last night, I finally had the opportunity to watch St. Peters. Very fun team to watch with great guards! Lets hope they can beat North Carolina.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Dear Baby Jesus, please let Kansas beat Villanova in the final four! and then let anyone beat Kansas in the Championship game! I have meet Bill Self and he is not worthy of a national championship this season!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Tough night for the Hogs. Losing sucks, but I guess it's hard to be too disappointed with back to back Elite 8 appearances.

I was looking at this table earlier today and it really shows how the top seeds have dominated the final week of the tournament over the years.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

These Elite 8 games haven't even been close.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

I guess I was driving back from Hochatown during the Kansas game???

The ST. Peter's game is disappointing. A bad ending to this story.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

TulsaFan said:


> I guess I was driving back from Hochatown during the Kansas game???
> 
> The ST. Peter's game is disappointing. A bad ending to this story.


Houston vs. Villanova was the closest final score, but Houston never led. All of them were pretty lopsided.

Hopefully the Final Four games will be better.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

POLL: Who thinks Bill Self is wearing a hair piece?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

That must be what has pushed them to this big lead over Villanova. I forgot he's an Okie.

https://fanbuzz.com/college-basketball/bill-self-toupee/


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Self went to high school in Edmond. But back to the poll...what's your vote @Ware?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

It has a Twitter account, so it must be true.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I think I can see it…


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

:lol:


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Anybody know how many entries for the CBS Sports Bracket Challenge this year?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

TulsaFan said:


> Anybody know how many entries for the CBS Sports Bracket Challenge this year?


I don't know, but I'm currently ranked 36,329. I'm #2 in the TLF pool and #4 in my company's pool with the same bracket.

I thought the Duke vs UNC game lived up to the hype. I'm anxious to watch the championship game. Kansas is a 4pt favorite, but it looks like most of the money is being bet on North Carolina - not just to cover the spread, but also to win.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Was here in the Yahoo one. 500k players.



Now I'm 104,000. I was riding high then crashed.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

This 8:20P tip is brutal. I feel sorry for those watching on the east coast.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Yup. Sitting here waiting. Watching hockey hoping someone pounds Brad Marchands face into the ice.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Congrats Kevin Sanders! :thumbup:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

This is encouraging…

Way-Too-Early Men's Top 25: Ranking the 2022-23 Season's Leading Contenders


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

TulsaFan said:


> Congrats Kevin Sanders! :thumbup:


I think @kds also won back in 2019?


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

Ware said:


> TulsaFan said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats Kevin Sanders! :thumbup:
> ...


This is true! Thanks @Ware for putting on another pool this year. Really glad we're back to regular March Madness in 2022. Never thought I would say this... but thanks, Kansas!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

kds said:


> This is true! Thanks @Ware for putting on another pool this year. Really glad we're back to regular March Madness in 2022. Never thought I would say this... but thanks, Kansas!


Congrats! PM me your mailing address.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Congrats @kds. I truly know nothing about college basketball. My wife picked Kansas and won our extended family bracket challenge.


----------

